# free paint



## mickkell

I dont know if its been posted yet but glidden is giving away paint again free for a limited time.Go to Gildden.com


----------



## Eyegore

mickkell said:


> I dont know if its been posted yet but glidden is giving away paint again free for a limited time.Go to Gildden.com


Cool! I missed out last time...Thanks for the info!
I originally picked "Black Onyx" but changed to "Lucky Shamrock" 
because its 98.9% match to Chroma-Key Green "green screen paint" 
I had planned on buying it anyway, for a studio project I'm working on!
.
.Can't beat Free! well, unless its 2 or more free things!


----------



## mickkell

I just googled "glidden.com"


----------



## doto

US residents only.... Glidden.ca isn't offering the same promotion. Thanks for posting though.


----------



## stephy12

Thanx for the post, I just requested mine!=)


----------



## hollowscreamer

oh yay!!! thanks for posting this, i just placed my request too. should be here in 8-10 weeks. should be plenty of time to get some projects ready to paint by the time it arrives.
i ordered deepest woodland green.


----------



## stephy12

Yay free stuff!=)


----------



## blackfog

Thanks mickkell so much for posting this! Just got mine and I wanted to make my tombstones look more aged so got a green color rainforrest fern. Just love free!


----------



## Franki Stein

Why do they call it 97% giveaway? Are the cans only 97% full?


----------



## obcessedwithit

thanks for the info, just sent my request.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Excellent. 

Ordered some forest green, trying to get family to order me some more if they don't want any...


----------



## joshua17ss2

Just placed my order for some of the lucky shamerock, i got the software to do live green screen replacement cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

I ordered a quart, the ordered a quart for my brother, but when I tried to order for a co-worker, the link to the free paint doesn't show up any more. The promotion was to the first 200,000; I think they reached the limit.

This shows why you should check in to this forum EVERY DAY


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Looks like the whole Glidden webpage crashed to me. I'm getting a 404 on the main page.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Some how the site is storing cookies, or what ever it is called. I could not get back to the free paint page after I signed up, went to another computer and had a friend do it.


----------



## JustJimAZ

I am unable to get on the site at all right now.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Yeah... I'm trying to get there right now... took about 20 minutes for the main Glidden page to load... and I can't get to the free paint page at all. Errors! 

I think we broke Glidden.


----------



## JustJimAZ

I got as far as the final step, and it crashed again. Killing me.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Persistence prevails! Now in 2-3 months I will have a quart of my own.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Finally put an order through.  Gray paint winging it's way to us! Thanks for the heads up on this. Anything free is always good.


----------



## MarkOf13

Is this over? I couldn't find a link...


----------



## JustJimAZ

It is over. So over.


----------



## mickkell

Cool,I'm glad they're doing it again,I too missed it last year.When I saw the ad on TV I had to jump all over it and spread the word to my fellow Haunters.


----------



## Screaming Demons

I got mine today. That was quicker than expected!


----------



## blackfog

Wow that was quick! hope I get mine soon to!


----------



## mickkell

Ya,I got mine today,they fed-exd it.wow,what service!When I go to repaint its going to be Glidden.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Got my lucky green yesterday!


----------



## blackfog

I am still waiting for mine.....anyone else get theirs?


----------



## Screaming Demons

Got one yesterday. If I were to guess, they're sending them out by color: mix up the 2,407 Mint Greens requested and send thos out today, then mix up 4,560 Midnight Blue tomorrow, and so on.


----------



## blackfog

Thanks that makes sense. There is still hope then lol!


----------

